# Awaiting delivery of 2nd hand classic, what to check on arrival?



## poppa (Nov 11, 2017)

Hi all, I just bought a second hand classic from ebay and I am awaiting delivery. It looks like a pre 2015 model from the photos. I have never owned one before, and as I am purchasing it from an unknown source, I was wondering if there are any checks I should do to determine whether it has been looked after, or in case I need to replace/repair anything? Group gasket and anything else?

Also, does anyone have an idea how much these normally sell for second hand? I am hoping I haven't bought a lemon, and/or paid over the odds, time will tell!

This is my first post here but probably wrong be my last,

Thanks!


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

You probably want to start by removing the shower plate and holder and give them a good clean, also look at changing the grouphead gasket. If its not been properly maintained and from a hard water area it may be in need of descaling, probably better to descale anyway. Classics are quite easy to take apart and parts are readily available. What area do you live in?


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Oh and well looked after ones on here usually go for 120-150 but they can be picked up cheaper.


----------



## poppa (Nov 11, 2017)

I'm down south, in Hampshire. The price was in that range, so seems fair (as long as nothing expensive needs fixing), although has the original steam wand so I will want to change that.


----------



## DaveP (Jul 14, 2017)

Checks....

Has it been damaged in transit

Are all bits and pieces present

Is the mains plug wired correctly

Does it work / function correctly....

After the above, then the cleaning / descaling can be done.


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

DaveP said:


> Checks....
> 
> Has it been damaged in transit
> 
> ...


?


----------



## DaveP (Jul 14, 2017)

GCGlasgow said:


> ?





> I was wondering if there are any checks I should do to determine whether it has been looked after, or in case I need to replace/repair anything?


I thought my 1st out of the box checks were quite necessary, if any of them fail then it gets rejected and refunded before any maintenance / service work starts.


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

I believe these machines put out approx 600-660ml of water per minute so a good check would be to get a measuring jug and a stopwatch and see what you're getting!

Completely agree with the other responses as well - get yourself some descaler for the boiler and puly/caffiza (sp?)for cleaning the portafilter, shower block and shower screen up. If you're feeling adventurous then a full strip down with new seals wouldn't be too much effort or cost either. The forum is a wealth of information so search/post away!


----------



## stevemagill (Sep 30, 2017)

Just got a secondhand unit. I don't think it had ever been cleaned.

First thing lay it on its back and take off the shower filter with a phillips screwdriver, and check the back of the filter.

If it has been unused for a while the group seal may have dried and/or cracked.


----------



## poppa (Nov 11, 2017)

Well I have it in my hands now, but won't be able to take it home from the office until tomorrow. The supporting information indicates it is a Romanian model built in 2013. Box contains the main unit, power lead, measuring scoop, plastic tamper, portafilter, 1xhigh pressure double basket, 1x high pressure single basket and 1xlow pressure double basket. Machine could do with a clean.

I suspect this machine was not owned by a coffee enthusiast - the seller provided a pack of coffee with the machine, but it was cafetiere coffee...

When I get it home I will check that it is generating hot water, steam etc. and then start cleaning/descaling, then buy a new gasket and seals etc.

Thanks for your help so far.


----------



## JojoS (Oct 1, 2014)

May I suggest that you remove the shower screen and dispersion disc prior to testing if water will flow out of the group and/or steam wand but before that, pop the top off and do visual inspection of connectors if they are loose or burnt.


----------



## Catman (Nov 14, 2017)

I picked up my machine last weekend after a bid on a well known auction site. Truthfully I didn't really know what I was buying and the seller had used the phrase "needs some TLC" in his description. Turned out to be a 2013 model, so had the adjustable bits people like. To be on the safe side I stripped it down and have to say it seemed in excellent condition with very little calcium build up etc., so I put it all back together and fired it up. Very happy with this purchase, now I've got to learn how to use it!


----------



## Huckwell (Dec 1, 2017)

For pre 2015 models is there an age where you shouldn't drop below? I am looking at a 2010 version and wondered if that was too old?


----------



## salty (Mar 7, 2017)

I've just bought a 2006 which is great. If you can access the for sale section there's a 2002 model in Exeter with plenty of mods which looks great


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Huckwell said:


> For pre 2015 models is there an age where you shouldn't drop below? I am looking at a 2010 version and wondered if that was too old?


Not really if it's been looked after. The older ones are higher wattage & have a larger solenoid which won't block so easily.

It's worth checking the temp of water you're getting out of the grouphead. As the thermostats degrade they can cut in at lower than spec temps. Not a problem if you're going to fit a PID.


----------

